# Windows "Auto-Up"



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Many of the cars I drove in Europe had the power window "auto-up" feature, where you did not need to hold the power window button constantly to roll up the window. This is the exact opposite of the auto down feature of our goat power windows. Does anyone know if this feature could be programmed into the body control module (BCM), if that is what is controlling the power window functions?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

lol why don't you just flip the motor upside down?


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

I think if they did that they would also need a safety down system so it didn't chop anyone's limbs off. Liability concern? Cost factor?


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

My wife's last car, a BMW, had that feature and I loved it. Comes in handy because if your accelerating you had to go back and forth from swithing gears to holding the button. I have heard of car alarms, I think the fomer clifford "smart windows 4", had a feature that if you had the module to control the windows via remote you could also have the auto-up feature. If you have any good alarm shops in your area try them they should be able to help you out more.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know where a window motor could be purchased that does this. Does anyone know how the Monaro window acts? Ie does it have auto-down, auto-up, both, neither?

On a slightly different note, I understand that we don't get auto-up because of potential injury (a kid/dog could hang their head out the window, bump the auto-up button, and take a slight injury), but it would be nice if you could opt for this feature in some way--of course it would never happen, but it would be cool if there were to be like a "safety release" button that you had to press every time you started the car to enable auto-up, after which you could use auto-up.

(When I was a kid, this actually happened to me. I was sticking my head out the window trying to look at something, and my mom rolled the window up on my head. Can't remember if it was hand crank or power window. Anyway, I could say anything to let my mom know my head was stuck cuz I couldn't open my jaw  But it didn't hurt that bad, just smarted a bit and wore off after about 1/2 hr.)


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Clueless said:


> (When I was a kid, this actually happened to me. I was sticking my head out the window trying to look at something, and my mom rolled the window up on my head. Can't remember if it was hand crank or power window. Anyway, I could say anything to let my mom know my head was stuck cuz I couldn't open my jaw  But it didn't hurt that bad, just smarted a bit and wore off after about 1/2 hr.)


Same happened here when I was four or five. Pulling away from a Jersey toll booth -- my Mom points out a race car on a trailer. I stick my head out the window to look -- and Dad puts the window up. Closed right on my throat. Fortunately, my Dad's car was a 1966 T-Bird -- which had a huge 3/4 wide strip of chrome across the top of the window glass. No injuries other than temporarily being completely freaked out.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

bergenfelter said:


> Many of the cars I drove in Europe had the power window "auto-up" feature, where you did not need to hold the power window button constantly to roll up the window. This is the exact opposite of the auto down feature of our goat power windows. Does anyone know if this feature could be programmed into the body control module (BCM), if that is what is controlling the power window functions?


This is a feature I think about the goat not having everytime I use it in my '04 Maxima. I love it and use it all the time.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> This is a feature I think about the goat not having everytime I use it in my '04 Maxima. I love it and use it all the time.


:agree


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Our '02 Jetta had that and it was great. I seen someone on www.explorerforum.com add power down to the passenger side so I think if you found the right type of switch, it wouldn't be impossible. Good luck!


----------

